# Two Time Capsule Questions



## Les Cornwell (Apr 24, 2008)

I migrated from a wireless setup with an Airport Extreme Base Station (the "Flying Saucer" model), and two Macs (iMac G4 and TiBook G4), both running OSX Panther 10.3.9, to a new Intel iMac 24" 2.8Ghz, running OSX Leopard 10.5.2. I replaced the AEBS by a 1TB Time Capsule. The ADSL modem remained in place.
In the old setup, I also had an Airport Express Basestation hooked up to my stereo installation.

Question 1: I cannot seem to find my Airport Express Base Station through the new Airport Utility (v.5.3.1), so is it possible to stream music at all with this Time Capsule?

Question 2: this relates to a printer problem. I replaced an older HP 970cxi by a Canon Pixma IP4500. No problem if the printer is connected directly to the Intel iMac, but I always get a printer error 300 when the printer is connected to the Time Capsule. Is there anyone who has a comparable setup, and who is able to print wirelessly through the Time Capsule on a Pixma IP4500?

I can add that I first hooked up the printer directly to the iMac to do the installation (I see this is suggested in several threads). Further, I went to the Canon site (this location) and downloaded what was offered for the Pixma IP4500, i.e.:
- iP4500 series Printer Driver Ver. 6.9.3 (Mac OS X)
- iP4500 series Printer Driver Ver. 10.1.0.0 (Mac OS X CUPS)
- Easy-PhotoPrint EX Ver. 1.3.0 (Mac OS X)
After installation, I rebooted, ran fsck and afterwards ran Disk Utility/Repair Permissions from the booted hard drive. There were a couple of permissions that needed fixing.

Any input would be welcome. I am pulling out my hair! Thanks.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 24, 2008)

What kind of wireless (n, b or g)are you setting up on the TC?


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 25, 2008)

Oops! But in Airport/Manual Configuration/Wireless, I find Radiomodus: 802.11n (80211b/g-compatible). Is that the reply you expect?
Any way, thanks for your reaction.


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2008)

Dunno about the second, but simply total-reset the AirPort Express in order to find it again.


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, excellent idea, fryke. I'll unplug and only replug a lot later today, OK?


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 25, 2008)

Alas, no go. Light is flashing amber.
The Airport Express Basestation that is connected with my stereo can neither be seen by the new Airport Utility on the Intel iMac running Leopard, nor by an older version of the Airport Utility on my TiBook running Panther.


----------



## macworks (Apr 25, 2008)

After resetting the AirEx, you'll have to go to the wireless menu on your computer and join the AirEx wireless network in order to get it to show up in the Airport Utility. Then configure it to join the Time Capsule's wireless network.

As for printer sharing, I don't believe it works properly with anything less than 10.5. I setup a Time Capsule for a client just two days ago and while I was able to add the Time Capsule shared printer on my MacBook Pro running 10.5.2, I was NOT able to add it to her iBook G4 running 10.4.11 -- I got the same 300 error.


----------



## fryke (Apr 25, 2008)

by total reset, I meant really set it up all over. Plug out, plug in, press that reset-button with a pen and hold it down for a couple of seconds until the light starts flashing quickly. Then release the pen and look for the base station in AirPort Setup Utility.


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for your input. After a complete reset, as described by fryke, the express basestation was recognized by the Airport Utility on the Intel iMac. Alas, it now no longer sees the TC. So it's back to the drawing board.
Meanwhile both the lights (of the TC and the express basestation) are green, but there is apparently no join (i.e., looks like I've configured two different networks). But at least there's some progress made.


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey fryke, your last suggestion did it, although I had to totally reset several times. Now things appear to be working fine, at least the two basestations (the TC at the Intel iMac in my office, the Express at the stereo in our living room) are recognized and operational.
A couple of minor issues:
1. I will still have to rename the Express, since it now has the name of Apple and some letters and numbers.
2. Music streaming from the Intel to the Express is flawless. Streaming from my Powerbook to the Express is interrupted. I remember this issue from a long time ago, where it was that pesky iTunesHelper that had to be removed. I will have to update iTunes and Quicktime to the latest version on the Powerbook (which I intend to keep on 10.3.9), hoping that that will improve the situation.
At least, I'm back in the air again.

A different but Wifi related issue is the following:
- Intel iMac on 10.5.2 connects automatically to the TC and to the internet.
- when I boot either my iMac G4 (10.3.9) or my Powerbook (10.3.9), I have to make this connection manually, although settings are to connect automatically. Not really a problem, but a bit of a nuisance. Any suggestions?

Finally, it looks like moving up to Leopard and TC more or less forced me to move up to WPA-personal protection, but I'm afraid this will now exclude the iMac G3 running 9.2.2, won't it. Not that that worries me anymore, but nevertheless.

Why I want to keep both 9.2.2 and my two (or at least one of the two) dual-bootable Macs? Well, I've still got quite a lot of stuff running under OS9 or in Classic. For instance, I have heaps of HyperCard stacks, that I will need to convert to something more 21st century like, but that I don't want to delete completely.

Finally: does anyone have a suggestion what I can do with a well-working Airport Extreme Basestation (the snowy white flying saucer). Any way I could also integrate that, or would that needlessly complicate things? I want to keep things simple, you see, very Mac-like.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions. I will try to stop by more regularly.


----------



## Les Cornwell (Apr 29, 2008)

Today, I notice that my last reply never reached the board!
EDIT: entering this new post, I notice that my last reply was posted! Oh well, no harm done.

Let's summarize: 
1. after a complete reset as fryke described above, the Airport Utility on my Intel iMac recognized the Airport Express and I could start configuring. First, I did end up with two different networks, but I got them joined to one and music streaming again from the Intel iMac to my stereo. Success & thank you, fryke! ::ha::
2. after a couple of failures with my printer, I gave up and decided to keep it connected to the Intel iMac, at least for the time being. Work done on the G4s will be transferred wirelessly or through a USB stick to the Intel iMac and printed from there. Not exactly what I had planned upfront, but for the time being the best I can do.
3. my two G4's (iMac and Powerbook), both running 10.3.9, can join the wireless network, but I have to connect manually, although as far as I can see, they have been set to connect automatically. Not a big problem, just a bit of a nuisance. Can this be fixed?
4. my iMac G3, running OS 9.2.2 can no longer join the wireless network, because I switched from WEP to WPA. Don't even know if one still has the WEP choice under Leopard? Not a big problem, since this Mac is in fact only used for LP-to-CD conversions, and I can always transfer through a USB stick.
5. music streaming from my Panther Macs is interrupted, something I vaguely remember from the past (it was related to that pesky iTunesHelper, but I haven't seen or experienced that for ages). I will update to the latest iTunes and Quicktime and try again. Again, it's not a big problem, because I can stream flawlessly (be it only from the Intel).

Finally, a question: does anyone have a suggestion what to do with the Airport Extreme Basestation (the snowy white flying saucer) which is now sitting unemployed in my cupboard? Is there any way I could integrate it into my new wireless network, or should I just pass it on to my son?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 29, 2008)

Les Cornwell said:


> Finally, a question: does anyone have a suggestion what to do with the Airport Extreme Basestation (the snowy white flying saucer) which is now sitting unemployed in my cupboard? Is there any way I could integrate it into my new wireless network, or should I just pass it on to my son?



Sell it on Ebay because I have read that old version Airport Extreme doesn't play nice with the new Airport Extremes.


----------



## Les Cornwell (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Perhaps my son is interested...


----------

